# Dragon's Dogma Online Confirmed



## Simon (Jan 27, 2015)

(new game, no platforms) revealing in Famitsu this week





			
				translation from gaf said:
			
		

> This seems like a really, really big reveal. The teaser says that it's an online game where you can play with friends. It's also action based. There is a full 18 page preview in Famitsu, so that doesn't sound like a f2p mobile title to me. It's a full blow out with platform, specs, story, multiplayer system details, and developer interviews.





> Okay, I looked at all the details.
> 
> Title: Dragon's Dogma Online
> Platforms: PS3/PS4/PC
> ...


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2015)

>multiplayer system

I liked the pawn system, the game was fine without multiplayer. 

Here is to hoping its just a half baked multiplayer that has no impact on singleplayer and the pawn system is still around.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2015)

some details



			
				from gaf said:
			
		

> Okay, I looked at all the details.
> 
> Title: Dragon's Dogma Online
> Platforms: PS3/PS4/PC
> ...


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2015)

> Price: Free 2 Play (With microtransactions)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2015)

This is most likely going to be Japan only considering the format of the game, which is pretty crappy anyway. Who gives a shit about Monster Hunter Online and microtransaction crap?

Warn me when Itsuno announces DD2.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 27, 2015)

I wasn't much interested to begin with, but then I saw


> Price: Free 2 Play (With microtransactions)


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2015)

If it was to be Free 2 Play, then that was to be expected. 

It needs to be a pay to play tbh.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2015)

I give up.

I don't care anymore.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2015)

> Crafting mechanics are also present. Pawns can make things like  consumables, weapons, armor. Pawns can also work together to shorten  crafting time and increase overall build quality.



I can already see it now.

Pay 4.99 to speed up your crafting!

.99 cents for materials!

Or you can just wait 3 days, real time, to upgrade your Broadsword from 1 star to 2 stars.  Awesome!


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 27, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *This is most likely going to be Japan only *considering the format of the game, which is pretty crappy anyway. Who gives a shit about Monster Hunter Online and microtransaction crap?
> 
> Warn me when Itsuno announces DD2.


This seems to be the case.


> A Capcom UK representative told Eurogamer this morning that there are no plans to release Dragon's Dogma Online in the west, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2015)

Why can't there ever be a patch that consists of "let me play the fucking game" that costs $60 and you don't have to bother with micro transactions.

Why is DCUO the only MMO that does F2P right?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2015)

After playing Guild Wars 2, I realized how well it's done. You buy it once, and that's it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2015)

The GW2 payment model was good, shame about the game though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2015)

>Japan only

So no loss.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 27, 2015)

could have been cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2015)

So Deep Down's cancelled no?


----------



## Simon (Jan 27, 2015)

You all deem micro-transactions bad, which rightfully so. But not all F2P games are bad.

If you're willing to spend $60 on a game...or even $20 for lower budget/indie games...then I have no issue spending that same amount in F2P games (If I'm really enjoying them).

I think an issue arises when a game requires many purchases which end up totaling more than the price of a retail game release. Although MMO games offer more and are of high quality, they do cost a pretty penny. F2P, at least, allows you to pay for exactly what you want.

Don't get me wrong, I am not a fan of the F2P model. Mainly because the games released in this format seem cheap and boring. However, I'd have no issue spending some money on a game that I enjoy...that I didn't even have to buy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2015)

Also, should I mod either delete my DDO thread I made before, or merge with this one or whatever?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2015)

khris said:


> So Deep Down's cancelled no?



Not really, I've seen plenty of things about it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2015)

Simon said:


> You all deem micro-transactions bad, which rightfully so. But not all F2P games are bad.
> 
> If you're willing to spend $60 on a game...or even $20 for lower budget/indie games...then I have no issue spending that same amount in F2P games (If I'm really enjoying them).
> 
> ...



The only way to save this game is if it actually has the same gameplay as DD, if it did while having the MMO aspect, it could turn out quite well. However, I don't trust capcom, DDO will have nothing that made DD great.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2015)

Simon said:


> You all deem micro-transactions bad, which rightfully so. But not all F2P games are bad.
> 
> If you're willing to spend $60 on a game...or even $20 for lower budget/indie games...then I have no issue spending that same amount in F2P games (If I'm really enjoying them).
> 
> ...



This is Capcom.

And, if we even get this game, I have a feeling it's going to be time based, so it'll end up like Warframe where I just don't give a shit after a few dozen hours because I don't want to have to wait around for nothing, even if it's free.

If there, say, a model that was basically "pay 60 bucks and unlock everything" I'd pay it, lickety split. But there won't be, and exactly for the same reason they're going F2P:

To get more money.

They want people to spend MORE money on it than they would normally with a single release game, and nickle and dime users out of more money.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2015)

I can now give up hoping for a remake of DD and will just continue my PS3 playthrough despite the crappy framerate.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 28, 2015)

Its capcom, since when do they listen to their fanbase


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really, I've seen plenty of things about it.



recent? been a while since we heard something about it IIRC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2015)

khris said:


> recent? been a while since we heard something about it IIRC.



I don't even look for news about that game since I don't care about F2P crap but I keep seeing articles and interviews here and there.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I can now give up hoping for a remake of DD and will just continue my PS3 playthrough despite the crappy framerate.



Capcom, sell out harder and do a remaster of DDA, what I wouldn't give to play the game at a steady framerate, let alone 60fps.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2015)

The director of DD has plans for a sequel and he said he's working on several games at the same time and he's just finishing up the special edition of DMC4. He might be working on DD2, he's on the good side of the higher ups, you never know. Capcom did say they wanted to make Dragon's Dogma into a growing IP.

I'll take a look at this on PC just to see how it feels like but F2P crap just burns my shit. Fucking Japanese developers want to turn everything into a MMO these days. Who the hell wanted Watch Dogs to become a MMO anyway?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm not going to lie, Dragons Dogma would make a bitching multiplayer co-op, however I wouldn't trust capcom to make it functional with 4 people let alone a 100.

Dragons Dogma has a hardcore dedicated fanbase, they know they will make money off of it being a MMO.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2015)

Being online also tells me that there's be class balancing and that would completely annihilate any hopes for a proper DD game.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2015)

>assassin class is taken out
>Magic archer gets nerfed
>Mystic knights crash the server with Magic canons
>Sorcerers can only use 3 spells instead of 6
>warrior dps rules the game


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 28, 2015)

DD Online =D!


> Price: Free 2 Play (With microtransactions)


welp
[youtube]5NNOrp_83RU[/youtube]


DAMMIT CRAPCOM, you Hit one but misses two


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHA-wb44MQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2015)

I lament how much this still looks like fun.

If I weren't still so stoked for _Revelations 2_, I'd be shaking my fist at you, Capcom.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2015)

The trailer made it look good, might try it out on ps4.


----------



## Simon (Jan 29, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll take a look at this on PC just to see how it feels like but F2P crap just burns my shit. Fucking *Japanese developers want to turn everything into a MMO *these days. *Who the hell wanted Watch Dogs to become a MMO* anyway?


These two things don't go together, what.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2015)

They're going all out with this and it hurts. I might actually check it out because I crave for more Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're going all out with this and it hurts. I might actually check it out because I crave for more Dragon's Dogma.



Here's to hoping it will turn out to be great like Dragon's Dogma, maybe capcom can pull it off


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2015)

^

I still hope for Itsuno working on a sequel, considering he's working on several games right now. He has a lot of leeway with the big wigs since he directs successful games.

This online thing could scratch that itch for a little while, though.



Simon said:


> These two things don't go together, what.



Fucking games with dogs on their titles. Sleeping Dogs, I mean.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2015)

Now if only it were coming to the US.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2015)

There'll be a way to play it on the jap servers, as always.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gA5RKsdHN-g[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck it, I'm in.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2015)

No no no no

Don't do this to me.

I can't do it anymore.

I've been hurt too many times.  I hate the F2P model with a burning passion, and even if it's only cosmetic, half of my fun in Dragon's Dogma was dress  up.  Fuck the police.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 13, 2015)

> Free 2 Play (With microtransactions)



So does that mean I get Claire special pawn now?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 4, 2015)

New trailer

[YOUTUBE]sek-aiK9BdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2015)

Holy shit, the gameplay is Dragon's Dogma on crack. That fucking awesome grappling hook thing is insane.

That looks seriously fucking good now. It's a god damn tragedy is f2p crap. At least it already looks above and beyond any Korean MMO that tried a more kinetic approach with the combat.


----------

